# Talbot Express Ignition System



## christine (Nov 10, 2007)

Can someone please tell me the model number of the "Ducellier" distributor fitted to my 1991 Talbot Express 2.0 litre. There are no model numbers on either cap or rotor arm. In addition I would like to know if the low tension side of the system is operated by contact breaker points or some solid-state device.

Thanks for any help.

Nick


----------



## merlin wanderer (Nov 11, 2007)

christine said:


> Can someone please tell me the model number of the "Ducellier" distributor fitted to my 1991 Talbot Express 2.0 litre. There are no model numbers on either cap or rotor arm. In addition I would like to know if the low tension side of the system is operated by contact breaker points or some solid-state device.
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> 
> Nick


Is there a problem with it do you need a replacement ?


----------



## christine (Nov 11, 2007)

About a fortnight ago, after a very cold night, the van wouldn't start. Called Greenflag out who spent quite a while warming the plugs up and drying everything out. Told us we needed to replace the brittle HT leads as well as distributor cap and rotor arm. Hence the posting!


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 11, 2007)

normaly if you go to your local motorist discount shop they will get you a replacement. i had a talbot and went to my local shop they replaced on the day there can be two or three different types fitted to any one model and that goes for most makes and models of engines


----------



## christine (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for your reply. The problem is without knowing which model of distributor I have how can I ask a motor factor to supply replacement parts. Is there somewhere I can look at pictures, descriptions, dimensions which might tell me what I have?
Nick


----------



## merlin wanderer (Nov 11, 2007)

christine said:


> About a fortnight ago, after a very cold night, the van wouldn't start. Called Greenflag out who spent quite a while warming the plugs up and drying everything out. Told us we needed to replace the brittle HT leads as well as distributor cap and rotor arm. Hence the posting!


 
Hi guys ive been driving a Tolbot for 10 years now, now and again they
are prone to dampness anyway renewing the ingnition componants
works wonders to a tired system well worth it
here are some details you mind find usefull

distributors types
169 b and 170 b engines..... ducellier 525 450 or bosch 0237002 093
170 engines...................... ducellier 525 627

length of spark cables

cylinder no 1 .....700mm 3900 ohm
cylinder no 2......525mm 2900 ohm
clynder no 3.......450mm 2500 ohm
clynder no 4.......300mm 1700 ohm

spark plugs champion N281 yc bosch W70C
GAP 0.8-0.7mm


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 12, 2007)

christine said:


> Thanks for your reply. The problem is without knowing which model of distributor I have how can I ask a motor factor to supply replacement parts. Is there somewhere I can look at pictures, descriptions, dimensions which might tell me what I have?
> Nick



Have you tried quoting the Vin and engine number, also year and make of model. I think that would be enough to get you the right parts. Or, am I wrong!!!!


----------



## walkers (Nov 12, 2007)

David & Ann said:


> Have you tried quoting the Vin and engine number, also year and make of model. I think that would be enough to get you the right parts. Or, am I wrong!!!!


sometimes now al the spare parts outlets need is your reg they can usually tell you the rest


----------

